# the trash guy is going to love this



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

i saw this when i was geting gas to day i dont think they will be dumping it any time soon


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hard to tell from the pic where they are going to lift from....but i would think they could prob still get in there. Either way you slice it....very crappy way to put snow. Nice find


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Not only sucks for the refuse company but is also a slip and fall waiting to happen when the trash is being taken out. Gotta love it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Bobcat time! Why would you plow the dumpster in like that in the first place. Not only does it have to be emptied, but they need to put stuff in also.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Classic....!


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

the whole job is rough..........


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Indyplower;940533 said:


> the whole job is rough..........


You could say that agian. Eek thats a horrible job


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

ugly plow job but i think the trash guys will get to that with no problem


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I have seen a dumpster plowed in more than that and trash man got it no problem. Snow is soft and they put the forks right thru it and pick it up and move it. I would be really pissed if I was the business owner on that property, because I don't like to play king of the mountian before I throw the trash out.:yow!:


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Keep tabs on that gas station... Could be an opportunity for a new customer.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Way to make friends It looks like the dumpster gets picked from the side with the sign making it the worst position to get it.. Those piles look frozen solid:realmad:


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

I cant belive there really is that much snow in Delaware Ohio they must have plowed the whole lot into that corner.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Well He was "Smart" enough not to stack the snow directly onto of the dumpster! So I guess this is one of those situations where you say "It could've been Worse!" Maybe he was Wasted!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ugly plow job, i always try to keep piles away from dumpsters.... With that being said sometimes they place the dumpsters in the worst spots. One of my commercial lots only has two decent areas to pile snow. Well this year they decided to place two small dumpsters in that area and also have a large dumpster sitting right in the middle of the lot:angry:....


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

Depending on what type of buisness it is the dumpster might not get used that often. I know that is the case for me, I am in the packing / wholesale produce buisness and for us the dumpster only gets dumped like twice a month in the winter. compared to twice a week in the summer. The trucks that Waste Management has can be roughly 5 feet from the dumpster and still pick it up.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

He will likely put an arm in the one hole and yank it out a bit 1st, then shove the snow bank back with the bin..........That said, pretty crappy of the plow guy.


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

ya that or they do have winches for that reason.


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

the tanker driver is probably not going to be happy either, assuming those 3 caps are filler pipes.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

They will remove it with ease and then he will set it off to the side of the pile seen it happen many times.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Poor plow job but the front end loader driver can get to that easily, IF he want's to.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah i have seen them yank them out with of some big piles here. But wow what a crappy job. maybe i work too hard.


----------



## bonerigo.1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Trash guys will prob add a charge to the bill for the blocked cans.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I think it all comes down to some peoples in-ability to pre plan their plowing strategy. But what do I know? I just try to offer a safe professional service.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

bonerigo.1;941487 said:


> Trash guys will prob add a charge to the bill for the blocked cans.


You mean charging for a dumping when they didn't actually pick it up? nahh never! lol

I would charge double!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

might have been one of those situations where he planned to push it back further but it was so heavy it just kinda stopped. or hes a dummy, one or the other.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;941570 said:


> might have been one of those situations where he planned to push it back further but it was so heavy it just kinda stopped. or hes a dummy, one or the other.


lmao. Don't the two go hand in hand?

That guy should have known better, but looking at the overall plow job, I'm not the least bit surprised!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I honestly hope no one on this site would leave a lot like that unless you tried. 

They get what they pay for. 
Although maybe that is exactly where the plow guy was told to put the snow? I doubt it, but with as many people I have seen try to micro manage snow location one never knows.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

ha i got one better no pics but a god story my boss gets a call after the last storm for a big condo place that we do tree work for but they have a Property Management co that takes care of the grass and snow. So we meet the head of maint and he says they fired the guys that started plowning being they got fined by the town for not having the roads open for emergency vehicles. So we drive the place with the guy so he can show us what he wants so we pull into the first parking area hes says he wants this that and this as were driving out i ask were the dumpesters are he says over---------------------------------ummm there at this point he sees a mountain of snow no dumpsters the guys had plowed and stacked all 16 inchs infront of them when i say snow i mean 20 ft wide 8 feet high 8 feet deep i ask would he like them cleared he says yes its by the hour take your time cuz im backing billing the guy that made this mess he took so pics so he is covered if it goes to court. and off we went 2 trucks and our bobcat s175 10 hours later we were cleaned up and handed the contracted for the rest of the winter


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

i go with dummy


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

have ya ever wondered why some people say snow plowing and snow removal,

there is a trick to it, this is obviuosly snow plowing, as he only plows it, you would need more equip, for removal, and thats why ya charge more imo


----------



## chevyman1010 (Dec 9, 2009)

:laughing:well thats what you get and they wanted to know why he was $50 cheaper then the other guy that has something you call a brain and knows you shouldn't do that dumb a$$:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

its so easy just to push them out of the way, clean the snow and then slide it right back where it was, of course with a loader. Still, no reason for a job like that! you can do better than that even with a pickup.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

naturalgreen;941435 said:


> yeah i have seen them yank them out with of some big piles here. But wow what a crappy job. maybe i work too hard.


Me too. Around here the disposal company don't have forks. they have to back up touching the dumpster. I saw a guy back up his truck as close to the stacked snow in front of the dumpster as possible. Get out. Hook the winch to the grab handle on the side. Then he got back in the truck and didn't winch it out. He took off like a bat out of you know where. Well he drug it about 15 or 20 feet. Emptied it and left it in the middle of the lot.
i don't think he was too happy with the guy who plows that lot.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Around here the trash guys ***** if they have 3" of snow around the dumpster. I'm talking fallen snow, not pushed around it. I had one piss and moan the other day cause I didn't get close enough to the enclosure doors at a Applebees. He had litterly 3" of snow infront of the doors. He said he would have to shovel it caue he couldn't roll the dumpster out. He wanted me to plow closer the the doors, wtf. 

I agree with the op, that kinda of plowing is just uncalled for, trash men shouldn't have to deal with that.


----------

